# Help! - Creaking when out of saddle



## montavi (Feb 10, 2005)

Every time my left foot is at the bottom of the pedal stroke. Only when out of saddle.

It sounded like it was coming from the bottom bracket. LBS tightened BB and it kept making the noise. Then they put in a new one - still creaking. So...it must be something other than the BB. Tried different pedals - same sound.

Info on the bike:
Jamis Comet with about 1000 miles on it. Alum. frame with Carbon seatstays & fork. Truvativ cranks & BB. Kysrium Elite wheels.

I know these things can be very difficult to track down, and on a newer bike thing are still "settling in". Any ideas?

thanks!


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

*Seatpost? Cassette?*

You may want to check your seatpost. Make sure the clamp that holds the seat to the post is tight, then check that the seatpost binder is still tight.

Also you may want to check that the cassette is still on securely

Just a couple thoughts. Good Luck

(funny you brought this up today. I had the same issue doing intervals yesterday. Went hunting for it last night, not sure if it was the cassette or the seatpost, but it's gone today)


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Dealt with trying to locate a creak for 3 weeks.*

Nothing is more frustrating. I experienced the same thing,except mine was a constant creak that reared its ugly head no matter if I was in the saddle or up digging away. I thought for sure it was coming out of the bottom bracket as I had numerous miles on it and it was probably time for a new one.I bit the bullet and had a new one installed only to have it still creak. I then tore the headset apart and lubed everything down,only to once again still have the creak.Long story short, after checking the seatpost, saddle rails and pedals,it dawned on me to change up wheelsets and see if that might help.What do you know silence at last and the other rear wheel just needed some lube in between the spokes where they crossed and a little dab at the nipple. 

So hang in there and go over everthing,its probably something simple.


----------



## XC Roadee (Apr 1, 2005)

Thats weird, I had the same problem with my Jamis MTB, its the Dakar XC Comp. I dropped it off at the shop and they fiddled with it for a couple of days. I'll ask the shop tonight on my ride and get back to you.


----------



## Ahimsa (Feb 18, 2004)

Spindawg, you took the words right outta my mouth.

Check the wheels. I'd be willing to bet you have a bit of flex that is rubbing somewhere. That's why the pedal stroke position and out of saddle position combo is causing it. 

Anyway, there's my input. Swap out the wheels and see if you still have the creak.



A.


----------



## Spyky (Jun 28, 2003)

I've had this problem on my Cannondale; aluminum frames and aluminum BB can creak together when pedaling hard (like when out of the saddle). I swear by teflon tape, $0.99 at Home Depot in the plumbing section. Wrap one layer of the tape on the BB threads and instal as usual.

Not sure if this is your problem, but it sounds possible, and it's a cheap fix.

-Spyky


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

I have a pair of Ksyriums and I get a LOT of flex laterally. No creaking, but if I stand up suddenly they will rub against the brakes.

I've heard that a "creak" from the wheels can turn into a "groan" and then the Ksyrium will fail, but I have no personal experience with this and neither has anyone I know. I don't know if this is a valid defect or if the people complaining about this weigh more than the average person, leading to wheel failure.

Anyway, since the comments on this issue are fairly frequent, check your wheels.


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

*Could be your spacers*

My creaking noise turned out to be the carbon fiber spacers rubbing together beneath the stem. Switched to aluminum and the problem when away. Interestingly enough, the problem started when I switched form a temporary Bontrager stem to my new Thomson.


----------



## PCMD (Oct 27, 2004)

*spacers*

Had the same EXACT problem with my Trek 5500. It turned out to be my spacers after I lowered the handlebar a bit. Put in new spacers and the noise disappeared.


----------



## saccycling (Sep 30, 2004)

*I had the same problem*

I swore it was the bottom bracket. I took it to the lbs and they took off the bottom bracket and put grease everywhere. It didn't solve the problem. My bike is a giant, so I emailed tech support and they told me since the problem only happens when I'm sittling down. I should take my seat off and put a light coat of grease anywhere two pieces of metal meet. Whoo la, creak disapeared.


----------



## bostonkiwi (Feb 4, 2004)

Also check the front quick release, went through the same process sure it was the bb and i finally found it was the ti QR flexing too much allowing the axle ends to rub against the fork drop outs.


----------



## Americano_a_Roma (Feb 10, 2005)

bostonkiwi said:


> Also check the front quick release, went through the same process sure it was the bb and i finally found it was the ti QR flexing too much allowing the axle ends to rub against the fork drop outs.


Ditto; I had a creak when climbing out of the saddle, particularly when pushing the left crank. Eventually, I found that it creaked even with the bike stopped if I torqued on the handlebars; long story short, I put a dab of grease on the front dropouts and QR and all was well; it creaked only out of the saddle because that's the only time I rocked the bike back and forth enough to generate sufficente lateral stress to make it creak.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

*Other possibilities*



SPINDAWG said:


> Nothing is more frustrating. I experienced the same thing,except mine was a constant creak that reared its ugly head no matter if I was in the saddle or up digging away. I thought for sure it was coming out of the bottom bracket as I had numerous miles on it and it was probably time for a new one.I bit the bullet and had a new one installed only to have it still creak. I then tore the headset apart and lubed everything down,only to once again still have the creak.Long story short, after checking the seatpost, saddle rails and pedals,it dawned on me to change up wheelsets and see if that might help.What do you know silence at last and the other rear wheel just needed some lube in between the spokes where they crossed and a little dab at the nipple.
> 
> So hang in there and go over everthing,its probably something simple.


Amen to that, brother!

Other things to consider, assuming you've triple-checked the BB and crankarms/crankarm bolts:
* Shoes/cleats? Shoe wear out, and so do cleats. Put on a pair of boots and see if you can reproduce the noise.
* Pedals and pedal washers? Yes, seriously, the washers can crack and start making creaking noises. Have you relubed/rebuilt your pedals as suggested?

Basically learn to systematically isolate the source of the noise, and go from there. It helps if you have many bike frames / wheels / seatposts / shoes that you can interchange, but it's not necessary ;-).


----------



## Kristin (Jan 11, 2005)

*All noises come from the bb*



montavi said:


> Every time my left foot is at the bottom of the pedal stroke. Only when out of saddle.
> 
> It sounded like it was coming from the bottom bracket. LBS tightened BB and it kept making the noise. Then they put in a new one - still creaking. So...it must be something other than the BB. Tried different pedals - same sound.
> 
> ...


Bike noises are strange, my last BB creak turned out to be the headset.  
When my bars started creaking last week I figured it would turn out to be the BB, but it was the bars.


----------



## montavi (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for everyone's suggestions. Here's what I've done to possibly rule out some things metioned:

Changed pedals

Removed pedal washers

Rode in regular shoes

Put on different front wheel.

Still making same sound. I haven't tried a different rear wheel yet. 


As for the headset/bars/stem etc...

I had a constant "clicking" coming from my bar/stem. After several rounds of cleaning & tightening and lubing the faceplate bolts, stem bolts and headset cap, it seems to have stopped. So, I hesitate to monkey around with anything there because the constant click was more annoying than the standing creak.

Again, thanks for everyone's help...I'll keep checking things.


----------

